# ""ODD"" Fall Bite



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Fished the Tusc River with my dad last night for 6 hours in the TCBA catfish tournament.......we had live bluegills and creek chubs........we also had cut creek chubs and bluegills and we had ONE run in the 6 hours of fishing time.........the Tusc has been that way since about October 1rst.........lots of hours fishing for very few bites...........weve even tried chicken livers to get a few channel cats and nothing is working right now for us ..........has anyone else ran into a extremely tough bite so far this Fall season ?? i usually catch alot of channel cats and flatties all through October and even late into November........im just trying to figure out why the bite has been so tough ?? even the turtles quit biting .............i had rods in for almost 3 hours straight last night and none of them even moved they had the same baits on them when i reeled them in to check them.............ANY ADVICE ??? The water levels have been extremely low for about a month or so now could that be the problem........i mean the fish still have to eat right ??


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

same thing on the scioto, the fish are not agresive at all..even the few big fish I have caught have been lite hitters..I think it's the extremly low water levels..we need rian bad.


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

i've had the same problem its pretty sad when you cant even get the turtles to bite, i've tried every bait you can think of but yet i have had luck n every lake ive fished which i dont understand, just like you ive always had luck during the fall season fishing for cats n the tusc. just not this year


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

its good to hear that it aint just me ..............i am getting very disgusted .........the other night i had some awesome flathead baits (chubs 6-8 inches long) and i couldnt buy a bite.............the one run that i had was on a piece of cut chub and i think it was a channel cat !! 

PRAY FOR RAIN !!!


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

its bad on the GMR as well. think its a combination of EXTREMELY low water and warm weather/water. water on the GMR right now is around 70 degrees, i like it in the lower 60's-upper 50's this time of year. we need a good cold snap! also this time of year just as in the spring your warmer days usually mean HIGH pressure and/or falling pressure, both which i have learned turn catfish OFF like a switch. i dont think the "cats" have made their mass "exodus" to the deeper holes yet either. what few flats and channels i have seen and i have been getting the past 2 weeks or so have mostly still been in very swift and shallow water, 2-8ft.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

the year has been so messed up i wouldn't doubt it they were hitting in late nov. early dec.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

dont know if this will help, but my friend and I have been catching lots of flatties up to 25lbs on tubes and swimbaits at night in the gmr. it was so consistant that we brought live gills one night. no runs on the gills, hook five flatties on swimbaits and landed three, one dink and two teeners, in about 2.5hours. this is indeed a wierd year, I was shocked, we even threw cut skipjack out and couldnt get channels to bump it.


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

The last 2 years the shad populations have kept fish well fed in Late Summer and Fall.

I just keep trying. I got a little one Sat. Night.










I have been catching lots of channel cats and they all smell like shad


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

only robby holds that one up and proudly says "caught a little one"!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

A good solid rain, and a drop in temperature should help things out. Its supposed to start dropping into the 60's, hopefully it will get into the 40's and 50's soon. I catch a lot of channels in December and January when its freezing out, so hopefully it will get cold soon.


----------

